
Why You’ll Never Be Able to Block a Presidential Alert - unsignedqword
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-youll-never-be-able-to-block-a-presidential-alert
======
ArtDev
"Such a presidential alert has never been sent, but since 2006, they've been
unblockable by law"

